# um apelo ao nosso admin



## tozequio (15 Mai 2006 às 23:14)

Antes de mais, parabéns por teres conseguido voltar a pôr isto a funcionar  

Mas o motivo deste mensagem é outro; que tal mandar um mail a todos os membros do fórum (penso que isso é possível...) a avisar que o fórum está de novo de volta, e com um novo endereço...

É que aposto que se calhar muitos pensaram/pensam que isto foi abaixo de vez e que não volta mais, já para não falar que a grande maioria vaio ao meteopt.com, vê a mensagem, e nem repara no novo link...

É só uma sugestão 

PS: Ah, e já agora, são horas de mudar a imagem inicial do fórum, neve só para o ano


----------



## Administrador (15 Mai 2006 às 23:36)

Boas tozequio.

De facto, essa é uma excelente ideia e nem sequer me tinha passado pela cabeça!

Vou já enviar um email a todos os membros registados até ao dia 26 de Fevereiro.

Obrigado


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2006 às 23:52)

boas pessoal nem imaginam como estou contente por estarmos de novo on-line!!chego ate a estar comovido espero que agora seja para ficarmos definitivamente on-line e que nada nem ninguém nos pare...


----------



## tozequio (16 Mai 2006 às 00:07)

Ninguém pára o MeteoPT, ninguém pára o MeteoPT, ninguém pára o MeteoPT  allez oh 

Para recordar os bons momentos: http://www.meteopt.net/showthread.php?t=132&page=50


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2006 às 00:42)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Ninguém pára o MeteoPT, ninguém pára o MeteoPT, ninguém pára o MeteoPT  allez oh
> 
> Para recordar os bons momentos: http://www.meteopt.net/showthread.php?t=132&page=50


foram bons momentos já tenho saudades daqueles belos momentos espero que para o próximo Inverno nos traga mais do mesmo ou melhor ainda!!!


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 10:08)

miguel disse:
			
		

> foram bons momentos já tenho saudades daqueles belos momentos espero que para o próximo Inverno nos traga mais do mesmo ou melhor ainda!!!



Bem acho que o Outono já vai animar muito este fórum....


----------



## dj_alex (16 Mai 2006 às 10:33)

Ora então...

BOM DIA FORUM

Finalmente online de novo!! 

Primeiro ainda vamos ter o Verão e os incendios Seringador...Por isso vamos andar muito animados  

Um abraçoooo


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 10:43)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Ora então...
> 
> BOM DIA FORUM
> 
> ...



Bem boas letras o leiam DJ_ Alex, qualquer dia temos de ter um after-hours durante uns determinados eventos!  
Isto só vem provar que é necessário e urgente um encontro para reforçar laços de coesão, trocar experiências, opiniões, etc!

Por falar em incêndios hoje na TSF estão a falar deste tema no fórum e estou inscrito para falar daqui a pouco, já sei que é sempre o mm bláblá mas, hoje vou falar da vertente climática e se calhar fazer uma publicidade ao fórum se der hipótese  

Bem haja!


----------



## tozequio (16 Mai 2006 às 10:51)

Pena não poder ouvir... estou na faculdade neste momento


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 10:57)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Pena não poder ouvir... estou na faculdade neste momento


Ainda não tens mp3/4 no telélé


----------



## dj_alex (16 Mai 2006 às 10:58)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem boas letras o leiam DJ_ Alex, qualquer dia temos de ter um after-hours durante uns determinados eventos!
> Isto só vem provar que é necessário e urgente um encontro para reforçar laços de coesão, trocar experiências, opiniões, etc!
> 
> Por falar em incêndios hoje na TSF estão a falar deste tema no fórum e estou inscrito para falar daqui a pouco, já sei que é sempre o mm bláblá mas, hoje vou falar da vertente climática e se calhar fazer uma publicidade ao fórum se der hipótese
> ...



Ainda fui a tempo!! 

Muito bem...a fazer publicidade ao forum!! hehehe


----------



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 16:08)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Ainda fui a tempo!!
> 
> Muito bem...a fazer publicidade ao forum!! hehehe



Ouviste... ainda bem! 
Tem de ser para isto ficar conhecido e ter mais membros


----------



## Administrador (18 Mai 2006 às 10:46)

Parece que o azar persegue este forum, 2 dias após se ter registado o novo alojamento, o datacenter (da Novis) em que se encontra alojado o forum recebeu um ataque ddos que o fez ficar em baixo um dia inteiro


----------



## dj_alex (18 Mai 2006 às 13:59)

esperemos que seja desta!!


----------



## tozequio (24 Mai 2006 às 00:56)

Já agora um outro apelo ao nosso admin....  

Tens o contacto da Vania_Geo? Ela animou o fórum por volta de Março, entrou em discussões bem interessantes.

Se conseguisses avisá-la que isto já está online era porreiro.


----------



## Administrador (24 Mai 2006 às 18:28)

Infelizmente não tenho o contacto da Vania_Geo, parece que ela se registou depois do ultimo backup que efectuei. Talvez ela tente um dia ver se o fórum está de volta


----------



## Vânia_Geo (27 Mai 2006 às 01:39)

*Surpresa!!!*

Saudações geográficas!  

Parece que, após longas semanas, o Fórum está de novo operacional!  

Todavia, onde estão as minhas mensagens?!!!

_Je suis triste..._  

Brincadeirinha!  Estou ao corrente da situação... E pronta para recomeçar!

O debate do aquecimento global sempre se poderá retomar, bem como propiciar outros de igual interesse - para tal basta a motivação e participação de todos os foristas!


Ops...  Ia esquecendo... Uma palavra de reconhecimento a todos aqueles que lutaram para a "reposição" do Fórum - *Parabéns!*

Cumprimentos,
Vânia Morais


----------



## tozequio (27 Mai 2006 às 01:49)

Ah, cá está ela de novo  

Bem-vinda


----------



## Vânia_Geo (27 Mai 2006 às 02:07)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Ah, cá está ela de novo
> 
> Bem-vinda



Obrigada Tozequio! 

E vim à hora do costume...


----------



## dj_alex (28 Mai 2006 às 14:41)

Bem vinda Vânia


----------



## Minho (30 Mai 2006 às 15:28)

Oi pessoal. 
Estive ausente no estrangeiro e só agora tive oportunidade de postar...
Ainda bem que temos o forum de volta!

Abraço


----------



## dj_alex (30 Mai 2006 às 15:56)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Oi pessoal.
> Estive ausente no estrangeiro e só agora tive oportunidade de postar...
> Ainda bem que temos o forum de volta!
> 
> Abraço




Bem vindo!!


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Mai 2006 às 16:06)

Bem vindo 



abraço meteo


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Mai 2006 às 16:33)

boas 

que tal um concurso de meteofoto 

1º premio - 1 leitão 

2º premio - 1/2 leitão

3º premio - cabeça de leitão 

   

estou a gozar 

mas acho que podes começar a pensar nisso 


abraço meteo


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Mai 2006 às 17:26)

eu axo uma boa ideia essa do meteofoto

qto aos prémios temos de pensar melhor


----------



## Minho (30 Mai 2006 às 19:45)

Acho q é boa ideia. As minhas fotos reduzem-se todas a neve   

Por falar em fotos, Bruno, uma vez que os dados difícilmente serão recuperáveis, acho que devias colocar aquela mensagem onde fotografaste a super-célula em VNF. Acho-a espectacular.

Abraço


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 22:20)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Acho q é boa ideia. As minhas fotos reduzem-se todas a neve
> 
> Por falar em fotos, Bruno, uma vez que os dados difícilmente serão recuperáveis, acho que devias colocar aquela mensagem onde fotografaste a super-célula em VNF. Acho-a espectacular.
> 
> Abraço



Boas, bem-vindo Minho!
Boa ideia, porque não um tópico ao cuidado do nosso Admin onde se colocavam fotos e depois estabelecia-se um calendário e colocava-se as 20 melhores fotos e votava-se indicanco o nº da respectiva?
Falando de  fotografia nesta altura do ano que provoca sempre imagens de beleza atmosférica e não só 
O prémio poderá ser um cabaz, do conjunto de alguns de  donativos de membros, eu posso contribuir com uma garrafa de Calabriga e um salpicão do Marão! 
Ou senão uma vaquinha e poderá ganhar um aparelho de medição atmosférica ou outra cena


----------



## Administrador (30 Mai 2006 às 23:06)

É uma excelente ideia mas na minha opinião acho que o fórum, por enquanto, ainda não tem dimensão suficiente para se poder fazer um concurso. De qualquer maneira, isso não depende de mim


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 23:20)

Administrador disse:
			
		

> É uma excelente ideia mas na minha opinião acho que o fórum, por enquanto, ainda não tem dimensão suficiente para se poder fazer um concurso. De qualquer maneira, isso não depende de mim



Bem és capaz de ter razão, pelo menos ajuizar pelo 1ºencontro que nunca mais  se falou fica tudo à espera para ver feito como bons portugueses que somos


----------

